
Show HN: Practice Makes Regexp, a workbook to master regular expressions - reuven
http://practicemakesregexp.com/
======
jpelker
How is this different than the O'Reilly guide?

~~~
reuven
The O'Reilly cookbooks are sort of like Stack Overflow: There's a problem, and
you get a solution to that problem. Along the way, you might be lucky enough
to learn something of how regexps work, and then apply that knowledge to
future regexps.

The exercises in my book are designed to improve your mental model for regular
expressions, and to increase your fluency. The exercises aren't likely to be
practical problems that you'll have to solve. These are toy problems -- but
each has been selected to tickle a different part of regexps that give people
issues.

After you do the exercises in my book, and reading my solutions and
explanations, you'll have a broad understanding of how to use regexps, and how
to apply them to your own work. Your mental model will be clearer, and you'll
be able to solve lots of problems -- not just those presented in a cookbook.

